# What Ariens model compares to a JD 828D?



## VT JD (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi guys,

Thought I would post this question on the Ariens section although I actually have a John Deere 828D which was made by Ariens.

I would like to determine which Ariens model in closest to the JD 828D. The JD is a 1999 model with the "pro style" bucket and I have attached a picture for reference.

I want to have a comparable Ariens number to refer to when looking for parts in the future.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I am not familiar with the new Ariens, but you need new skid shoes.


----------



## VT JD (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks Shryp,

You are right, new skid shoes and a new scrapper blade along with a little bucket repair as the PO wasn't too concerned about setting the shoes to the right height and/or replacing them when needed.

I was hoping some one familiar with Ariens could suggest a comparable model that used the same 28 inch bucket/auger assembly and a model which used the same tractor/driveline assembly built around 1999.

I am not sure if Ariens produced a 828 model around that year or not.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Here are some models that might be comparable:

*924101 - ST928*
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/02472600.pdf
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/02472500B.pdf
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00040600.pdf
manuals are dated 1997, and models likely ran 1997 to 1999.
(individual models generally have a two or three year run.)

*924104 - ST1028*
same manuals as 924101.

*924112 - ST928LE*
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/02478200D_ENG.pdf
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/02478300F.pdf
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00040700.pdf
manuals dated 1999.

The engine HP isnt terribly relevant..several different engine sizes would have been used on the same machines..probably 8hp, 9hp and 10hp..
so dont go by engine size alone..its the other features of the machine that are more relevant.

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Full lineup of models here:

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page7.html

to look up other owners manuals, go here:

Ariens Order Owners Manuals

enter the model number, and use 001000 as the serial number.

scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Are you trying to keep from paying the higher JD dealer price for parts or ??

Why not just look up your parts on the JD site and then use a search engine, ebay, amazon, searspartsdirect, ... to cross the parts over to something more reasonable in $$ ? Don't forget to try the JD dealer as usually he'll be really high but sometimes it can surprise you.

John Deere - Parts Catalog


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Considering JD wants $100+ for the Ariens belt cover, it's good to cross reference:wavetowel2: I remember redoing my '89 826 and the JD dealer wanted $40 apiece for bushings that crossed to a Toro part number. $6 ea. at local Toro dealer, and $2 ea. at the local hardware.


----------



## VT JD (Feb 11, 2015)

I am thinking exactly along the same lines as jtclays and have had similar experiences with my local Deere dealers. I want to have an alternate supply option if possible.

I can also use the Ariens cross reference model to source parts from other suppliers as Ariens is a much more common name in walk behind blowers than JD and since this is actually an Ariens product rebranded to Deere it seemed like a logical option to source parts.

Scot, Thanks for the model numbers. They should give me a good starting point to narrow down similar Ariens models. I agree with your comment on engine size. It was more auger/housing and tractor driveline parts I was interested in cross referencing.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

VT, I looked around when you originally asked the question and found most of the "pro" buckets came with on board batteries. As Scot pointed out, during that era I think is when the MFG's were fudging HP ratings and trying to get different call out "model" numbers to set them apart from other brands. I would bet if you snapped a picture of the inside of your tractor housing, one of us will have the same innards to get you started on a similar model for parts. As Kiss pointed out though, every once in awhile the JD dealer has the best price on certain parts (if they have it). I ended up running many parts numbers from the JD parts website and googling them to find real dimensions and found many of the bushings/bearings, springs and such at the local hardware. I did the same with my '79 Ariens project blower. I'll even bet you have the standard 3003 friction wheel that crosses to Snapper and some Simplicity models.


----------



## VT JD (Feb 11, 2015)

jtclays,

Thanks for the info. I won't be home until next Monday but I will post a pic of the inside of the tractor housing then.

I agree on the JD pricing from the dealer as I have found some parts are priced competitive but others are shown as NLA or priced extremely high when compared to the same part from others.


----------



## VT JD (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey guys

Here are some pics of the inside of the tractor housing on the 1999 JD828D. 

Hopefully it will help to narrow down an Ariens model number that would be the same or similar.

Thanks


----------



## VT JD (Feb 11, 2015)

Thought I would bump this up to see if anyone had any thoughts on what ariens model compares based on the pictures of the tractor housing on the JD 828D.

Thanks


----------



## dodgetrucker (Jan 15, 2016)

I have the same machine though I cannot find the JD model/serial tag on it anywhere. According to the engine numbers mine is also a 1999. There is one thing different about mine though, the chute rotation mechanism. It does not look like the other ones in this thread, it is a small black dial that connects closer to the top of the chute, and a much smaller diameter, sometimes hangs up. I am thinking that it's because of the smaller diameter disc that the crank has to operate on. I think the chute rotation like yours would be less likely to give trouble. I spray mine up with what ever is handy several times a season (white lube, silicone spray, Wd40, etc) both at the chute rotation mechanism and at the base where it spins on the auger housing, gotta do so nearly every time I have to use it. 
I saw a parts breakdown (parts tree, maybe?) and they made reference to an "early" and a "late" version of the 828D. mine is the "late" though the breakdown did not give any reference dates. 

I love the diff lock (machine sits and does a 1 wheel peel without it engaged, when in moderate to heavy snow) and the fact that it has such a beefy cast iron auger housing. Also the ability to grease everything which I have not had on any other blower that I have either owned or just had here to fix for someone. 
I got it 6-7 years ago in a straight up trade for an old 80's Grasshopper zero turn that I had actually gotten as a parts machine, 

One question I have about my machine, kinda ties into Ariens interchange; Does anyone know what heated handgrips will work on it? All the Ariens ones I see, say they fit (something like) 2011, maybe 2013-up models with Briggs engines. Mine is an 8hp Tecumseh, (no plans to change that) What is the difference here where the brand of engine dictates whether heated handgrips will work on a machine? 
Is there a set that is made "for" these particular machines?


----------



## Ariens-777 (Dec 8, 2015)

VT JD said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Here are some pics of the inside of the tractor housing on the 1999 JD828D.
> 
> ...


An Ariens ST824 will work:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/john-deere-snowblowers/74937-jd1032-wheel-crooked-2.html


----------



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

i had heard ariens made snowblowers for JD... they seem like very similiar machines (less the paint of course).


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Any 12 volt hand warmer will work it's just a matter of finding out if the engine has the ability to produce about 30watts or 2-3 amps to run them.

I bought the really cheap Ebay ones and don't recommend that. They are exactly what I paid for them. I'd get the eighty dollar Ariens or Toro factory one if they fit or make them fit or at least get a decent pair of Snowblower, ATV, Motorcycle aftermarket ones off Amazon or Ebay.

Just a matter of knowing what diameter your handle bars are and finding something that you can make work.


----------

